# [How to make the most money from your Amd Gpu]



## Hokies83

Link to the pool https://www.multipool.in/

*Multipool is a multi-currency cryptocoin mining pool.* Point your miners at the Multiport (port 7777) and always be mining the most profitable coin!

We use PPLNS scoring and charge ZERO fees

Using this pool with CG miner it will automatically mine what ever coin is the most profitable at even given time..

The coins it covers are as follows.

*LiteCoin LTC*

*Terracoin TRC
*
*Feathercoin FTC*

*Minecoin MNC*

*Worldcoin WDC*

*Digitalcoin DGC*

Please have wallets for all of the above.

This really keeps Gpu Mining alive and Very profitable

I will add more Friday right now it is 3:40am .. need to sleep lol...


----------



## Krusher33

How does it switch to different minings? I haven't checked out the site yet. I'm at work.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How does it switch to different minings? I haven't checked out the site yet. I'm at work.


Yah im hooking up Water cooling to 2 rigs atm lol..

It monitors the exchange rates.. then switches to the most profitable at anytime.

There Scripted Coins and are all Asic safe so gpus will always profit the most here.

World coin and Digital coin are the big money makers.

http://www.coinchoose.com/

Phenixcoin will be added to the pool very soon.


----------



## Krusher33

I meant more from a technical standpoint.

I guess I don't understand how 1 client can still do multiple coins and why are there multiple coins if they're all processed the same way.


----------



## Krusher33

I can't get this one started.

It says for best results download cgminer. So i did. Extracted to a folder. Started up the .exe. It asks for URL. The instructions in their help has instructions for linux. So at best guess I chose multipool.in. Set username and password. And then the command window just closes.

Ok... tried Easy Windows version. Set everything accordingly. Started it up. "Connection problems"

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.

I am using my username with a .1.

And password as x.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't get this one started.
> 
> It says for best results download cgminer. So i did. Extracted to a folder. Started up the .exe. It asks for URL. The instructions in their help has instructions for linux. So at best guess I chose multipool.in. Set username and password. And then the command window just closes.
> 
> Ok... tried Easy Windows version. Set everything accordingly. Started it up. "Connection problems"
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> I am using my username with a .1.
> 
> And password as x.


With CG miner you do not Run the Exe file you run a dat file for which the Pool Should give you ..

Look in your account / miners.. download the dat file place the Dat file in the folder with the CG miner exe and open the dat to start.


----------



## Krusher33

On the multipool page?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> On the multipool page?


Look in your account were u can view your miners.


----------



## Krusher33

Nothing to download there. Just Account Details, Change password, Payments to set the wallet addresses in, and Workers. Where's the downloads?


----------



## Krusher33

I fixed it using the guiminer. None of the Help in the website suggested a port. Front page actually does, port 7777. Set my port to that and voila it works.

I still don't understand how cgminer works though. Do I put multipool.in:7777 when it asks for URL?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Nothing to download there. Just Account Details, Change password, Payments to set the wallet addresses in, and Workers. Where's the downloads?


Hmm then make a dat file and put this in it.

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in 7777 -u username.1 -p x -I 15

put it in the folder with cg miner exe Open the dat to start.

Tweak the dat as needed.


----------



## Bruennis

Excuse my lack of knowledge but just what exactly is all this?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Excuse my lack of knowledge but just what exactly is all this?


It is a mining pool that picks the most valuable coin at anytime to mine..

Maxes your profits gpu mining.

You will make between 25% and 100% more then just mining Bit Coins or Lite coins.

Makes Mining on Amd cards very worth it.. Even if you have a higher power rate.

If you want to know what the coins are then please watch the videos and read here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/amd-gpu-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/0_20


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Nothing to download there. Just Account Details, Change password, Payments to set the wallet addresses in, and Workers. Where's the downloads?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm then make a dat file and put this in it.
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in 7777 -u username.1 -p x -I 15
> 
> put it in the folder with cg miner exe Open the dat to start.
> 
> Tweak the dat as needed.
Click to expand...

I made the dat file and put it in the same folder as cgminer. Opened it and it asks what program to open it with.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I made the dat file and put it in the same folder as cgminer. Opened it and it asks what program to open it with.


Did you put your user name / password?

And try this

Try opening Command prompt as Admin and typing these commands one at a time.

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1


----------



## Krusher33

Is it supposed to open with command prompt?


----------



## Krusher33

Silly boy... I think you meant .bat?


----------



## AlphaC

LiteCoin (LTC) is the only one I would trust... the rest not so much. How do you know it's not going to be a botnet


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Silly boy... I think you meant .bat?


Err yah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> LiteCoin (LTC) is the only one I would trust... the rest not so much. How do you know it's not going to be a botnet


Lite coin mining is Meh

These are perfectly safe ive been mining them for a very long time.


----------



## Krusher33

cgminer is MUCH better than guiminer.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> cgminer is MUCH better than guiminer.


Yeah it will hash 30 mh/s to 50 m/hs faster because CG miner uses memory and gui miner does not.

So you got it working?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Err yah
> Lite coin mining is Meh
> 
> These are perfectly safe ive been mining them for a very long time.


Wasn't novacoin premined? As far as I know it's also within 1% margin to LTC in terms of profit so it's added risk for minimal gain.

Terracoin seems like a bad copy of BTC, it still uses SHA-256 and it is generally less profitable than BTC.

The problem with many alt crytocurrencies are they perpetrate pump and dumb schemes

Stuff like Digitalcoin , mincoin, and worldcoin have a huge difficulty fluctuation and a really volatile exchange rate making me believe it's just forex traders making an altcoin ... plus unlike LTC you cannot directly swap to USD/EUR which means there's probably a loss in between when exchanging to and from BTC or other crytocurrencies


----------



## Krusher33

I think so. I'm seeing "Stratum from pool 0 detected new block" with an occasional "Found block for pool 0!". I can't see where it says how many shares I've done?

And the difference was way more than just 50 Mhps for me. Like guiminer wasn't using full 99% and bouncing from 450 to 650 Mhps.

cgminer is saying I'm averaging 722 Mhps with the same v and w set.


----------



## alextheawesome

New to mining as well.
I've created a wallet on blockchain.info and created an account on multipool. I'm using GUIMiner and it's chuggin' away, reading 250~Mhash/s. Now, I log onto the website (multipool) and check my stats, but it says I'm not doing anything. WDC "spiked" up to 6Mhash/s for a bit there, but is now back down to 0. I also keep getting "Invalid Round Shares" and GUIMiner says I'm getting "stale" shares. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Wasn't novacoin premined? As far as I know it's also within 1% margin to LTC in terms of profit so it's added risk for minimal gain.
> 
> Terracoin seems like a bad copy of BTC, it still uses SHA-256 and it is generally less profitable than BTC.
> 
> The problem with many alt crytocurrencies are they perpetrate pump and dumb schemes
> 
> Stuff like Digitalcoin , mincoin, and worldcoin have a huge difficulty fluctuation and a really volatile exchange rate making me believe it's just forex traders making an altcoin ... plus unlike LTC you cannot directly swap to USD/EUR which means there's probably a loss in between when exchanging to and from BTC or other crytocurrencies


Mining alt coins is extremely profitable, you don't have to trust the coin or its future, just mine some and dump it for bitcoins at cryptsy.com, btc-e.com or mcxnow.com. Just don't be dumb and dump for too little, always try to ask a bit more than the highest bidder's paying.

If you were to speculate and "save" then yeah, litecoin would be better, or so people think. You can also make a lot of money trading if you learn about that.

You're quick to discredit digital coin, did you even read the thread about it and the ideas behind it?
I don't wanna sound hostile but I don't like people spreading misinformation. Digital coin has a special difficulty algorithm that makes it be always around 100% profitability compared to bitcoin or more, depending on price and network hash rate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheawesome*
> 
> New to mining as well.
> I've created a wallet on blockchain.info and created an account on multipool. I'm using GUIMiner and it's chuggin' away, reading 250~Mhash/s. Now, I log onto the website (multipool) and check my stats, but it says I'm not doing anything. WDC "spiked" up to 6Mhash/s for a bit there, but is now back down to 0. I also keep getting "Invalid Round Shares" and GUIMiner says I'm getting "stale" shares. What am I doing wrong?


What cards are you using to mine?

For 7950s you want -i 19 or -i 20, guiminer is perfectly capable but cgminer is slightly better and lets you troubleshoot your efficiency better.
I'll try to write a small guide tonight.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Wasn't novacoin premined? As far as I know it's also within 1% margin to LTC in terms of profit so it's added risk for minimal gain.
> 
> Terracoin seems like a bad copy of BTC, it still uses SHA-256 and it is generally less profitable than BTC.
> 
> The problem with many alt crytocurrencies are they perpetrate pump and dumb schemes
> 
> Stuff like Digitalcoin , mincoin, and worldcoin have a huge difficulty fluctuation and a really volatile exchange rate making me believe it's just forex traders making an altcoin ... plus unlike LTC you cannot directly swap to USD/EUR which means there's probably a loss in between when exchanging to and from BTC or other crytocurrencies


This is how you make money at this... TRC is always going up and down...

Digital coin is steady...

Litecoin is not going to make you that much...

This however will.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> This is how you make money at this... TRC is always going up and down...
> 
> Digital coin is steady...
> 
> Litecoin is not going to make you that much...
> 
> This however will.


TRC isn't auto mined with port 7777, only the scrypt coins are.


----------



## Krusher33

It's been an hour now and the multipool website doesn't have any stats for me yet...


----------



## Hokies83

Takes time sometimes.


----------



## Krusher33

Ok. But I'm coming back here to bug you more if there's still nothing after a long time.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok. But I'm coming back here to bug you more if there's still nothing after a long time.


Come here this thread is for all coins has guides and for questions.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/180_20#post_20138466


----------



## Krusher33

HUH? I'm talking about multipool...


----------



## Krusher33

Im going to post in their tech help forum instead. It seems you probably don't have the answer...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok. But I'm coming back here to bug you more if there's still nothing after a long time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Im going to post in their tech help forum instead. It seems you probably don't have the answer...


What happened?
Post a screenshot...


----------



## Hokies83

Sorry i just had a hardware failure destroy 1300$ in hardware..

Ivan is a great go to guy tho


----------



## Krusher33

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've set up cgminer successfully and it has been crunching for 2 hours now. Yet there's no stats in the multipool site.

I'm using: cgminer -o stratum_tcp://multipool.in:7777 -u _username_.1 -p x -I 15 -v 1 -w 256






Nevermind... I added --scrypt to the bat file and it's working now. What a waste of 2.5 hours.









Now my issue is that I'm only doing 425 Mhps.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've set up cgminer successfully and it has been crunching for 2 hours now. Yet there's no stats in the multipool site.
> 
> I'm using: cgminer -o stratum_tcp://multipool.in:7777 -u _username_.1 -p x -I 15 -v 1 -w 256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind... I added --scrypt to the bat file and it's working now. What a waste of 2.5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my issue is that I'm only doing 425 Mhps.


You were using a bitcoin style config.
Change intensity to 13 and add this -g 2


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've set up cgminer successfully and it has been crunching for 2 hours now. Yet there's no stats in the multipool site.
> 
> I'm using: cgminer -o stratum_tcp://multipool.in:7777 -u _username_.1 -p x -I 15 -v 1 -w 256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind... I added --scrypt to the bat file and it's working now. What a waste of 2.5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my issue is that I'm only doing 425 Mhps.
> 
> 
> 
> You were using a bitcoin style config.
> Change intensity to 13 and add this -g 2
Click to expand...

That gave it 30 Khps.

Took away the -g 2 and now it's 600 Khps.


----------



## ivanlabrie

lol

Must have missed something then xD
600 sounds about right.


----------



## Krusher33

At 1200/1600? I thought at those speeds it should 700? In fact I was topping out at 650 on guiminer.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> At 1200/1600? I thought at those speeds it should 700? In fact I was topping out at 650 on guiminer.


Your core speed is too high...You HAVE to keep a 0.57 ratio between mem and core.
1600*0.57=core speed


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> At 1200/1600? I thought at those speeds it should 700? In fact I was topping out at 650 on guiminer.
> 
> 
> 
> Your core speed is too high...You HAVE to keep a 0.57 ratio between mem and core.
> 1600*0.57=core speed
Click to expand...

Not doubting you but what is that based on? Or why?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not doubting you but what is that based on? Or why?


Experience, not mine alone, but the whole scrypt mining community.
Try it


----------



## Hokies83

I found my sweet spot at 1150/1500 with script mining that is.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not doubting you but what is that based on? Or why?


Trial and error.

Scrypt in general is extremely memory intensive, and something about GCN based cards prefers even more bandwidth than most. A 7970 works best at a very high ratio of memory to core speed because of the number of shaders it's got relative to it's memory clock. Many scrypt hashers are running their 7970s in excess of 1800 memory.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not doubting you but what is that based on? Or why?
> 
> 
> 
> Experience, not mine alone, but the whole scrypt mining community.
> Try it
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not doubting you but what is that based on? Or why?
> 
> 
> 
> Trial and error.
> 
> Scrypt in general is extremely memory intensive, and something about GCN based cards prefers even more bandwidth than most. A 7970 works best at a very high ratio of memory to core speed because of the number of shaders it's got relative to it's memory clock. Many scrypt hashers are running their 7970s in excess of 1800 memory.
Click to expand...

Well I tried 910/1600 and it dropped to 485 average. Now I'm trying 1200/1700 and getting 600.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Well I tried 910/1600 and it dropped to 485 average. Now I'm trying 1200/1700 and getting 600.


Try 1150 / 1600 and 1150 / 1500 I used to get about 660 kh/s which each card with those settings.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Well I tried 910/1600 and it dropped to 485 average. Now I'm trying 1200/1700 and getting 600.


Can your card do over 1700mhz mem? Try to get the maximum mem clock that is stable and then multiply that by 0.6...that should be your core value.
You also have to play with thread concurrency values to get best efficiency.
Start with 8192, and work your way up in 256 increments till cgminer crashes. Then go back a notch and see if hash rate is worse than the notch below that. If it is go down yet another 256 notch.
You have to remove --shaders if you're using that value too.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm using after burner to do the overclocking by the way. If I recall, I was able to do 1800 memory clock in a bench but it missed pixels everywhere.

Per Hokies suggestion:

1200/1600 was doing 610 prior to changes.
1150/1600 was doing 606 after 15 minutes.
1150/1500 dropped to 585 after 15 minutes.

Trying 1080/1800 per Ivan's suggestion.

I don't know how to change the concurrency?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm using after burner to do the overclocking by the way. If I recall, I was able to do 1800 memory clock in a bench but it missed pixels everywhere.
> 
> Per Hokies suggestion:
> 
> 1200/1600 was doing 610 prior to changes.
> 1150/1600 was doing 606 after 15 minutes.
> 1150/1500 dropped to 585 after 15 minutes.
> 
> Trying 1080/1800 per Ivan's suggestion.
> 
> I don't know how to change the concurrency?


You won't be rendering picture so no worries with clocks...just monitor HW in cgminer. Should be zero, same as R= should be 2% or less of your total A= (accepted shares after a few minutes)

In cgminer's bat file, change the number after --thread-concurrency like I described.


----------



## Blameless

I use 24000 thread concurrency on all of my 6950s and 7950s, seems to produce best results. My 5000 series cards don't have enough VRAM for this so I use 8192 or 12000 for them.

To use concurrences this high, you may need to modify the registry/environment variables by adding these values:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]
"GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT"="100"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]
"GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS"="1"


----------



## Krusher33

HW is 0 and I've been watching for rejects and it's below 1%.

Tried 1080/1800 for 10 minutes and it's 572.
Tried 1200/1800 for 10 minutes and it's 630.

Bedtime. I'll play with the thread concurrency thingy tomorrow.

BTW: do you change in .bat file, save, and just restart within the cgminer. Or do you close cgminer and restart the .bat file? My thinking is the latter but I just wanted to make sure there isn't an easier way.


----------



## Blameless

And my cgminer.conf file:
Quote:


> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "STUFF",
> "user" : "STUFF",
> "pass" : "STUFF"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "20,20",
> "worksize" : "256,256",
> "kernel" : "scrypt,scrypt",
> "lookup-gap" : "2,2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "24000,24000",
> "shaders" : "1792,1792",
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "no-submit-stale" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "scrypt" : true,
> "shares" : "0",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
> }


----------



## ivanlabrie

https://github.com/litecoin-project/litecoin/wiki/Mining-hardware-comparison

You can compare settings to those guys too.


----------



## Krusher33

That's so weird. Why is it when I drop my core speed, it drops the hash rates?


----------



## Demous

So this is basically CryptoSwitcher running on this pool's server, right?


----------



## Krusher33

I'm starting to think this is a silly idea. We're mining when the value is up and before we get the coins, the value is back down again.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm starting to think this is a silly idea. We're mining when the value is up and before we get the coins, the value is back down again.


Its not it is a great idea..

because digital coins and world coins go up and down ...

But they always stay profitable but say your mining them at 120% profit over BTC then it shoots to 250% then you sale.

That is how you play the mining game unless your just mining BTC.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

If I am using GUIMiner do I need to do anything special for shares to register in PPLNS?

Edit:

Another question that arose, looking at my Multipool stats, it does not show that I have any valid shares. Not even the value of 0. On the miner client I have 285 accepted shares and 23 stales.

P.S. I know I need to get a far better card for mining, but right now I am just trying to get into the feel of everything.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm starting to think this is a silly idea. We're mining when the value is up and before we get the coins, the value is back down again.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not it is a great idea..
> 
> because digital coins and world coins go up and down ...
> 
> But they always stay profitable but say your mining them at 120% profit over BTC then it shoots to 250% then you sale.
> 
> That is how you play the mining game unless your just mining BTC.
Click to expand...

Right. Now I see why people suggest just mining only WDC or DGC. And I also see why people call this pool a pump and dump type scheme. Don't get me wrong... I think I'll stick with it and sell when each is at their highs or whatever. But I rather think it'd be better for the pool if they mine on one till they find one, then mine on the next one till find that one, etc. All in order. I guess what I'm saying is that I don't feel like it's beneficial to switch so often.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> If I am using GUIMiner do I need to do anything special for shares to register in PPLNS?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Another question that arose, looking at my Multipool stats, it does not show that I have any valid shares. Not even the value of 0. On the miner client I have 285 accepted shares and 23 stales.
> 
> P.S. I know I need to get a far better card for mining, but right now I am just trying to get into the feel of everything.


A screenshot of your guiminer would help to verify that you have everything right.

You do have your username ending with a .1 and the password as x? The username and password is not the same as the site.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

I believe that the settings are right, only glaring issue is the use of an Nvidia card


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm starting to think this is a silly idea. We're mining when the value is up and before we get the coins, the value is back down again.


I mine the coins I think stand the greatest chance of staying around when I want to use them to buy something, or sell them.

For GPU mining, this is pretty much litecoin and not much else.

There are a lot of other coins out there, and some may have higher profitability at a given moment, but most alt coins are doomed to fail, and a lot of them are scams.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I mine the coins I think stand the greatest chance of staying around when I want to use them to buy something, or sell them.
> 
> For GPU mining, this is pretty much litecoin and not much else.
> 
> There are a lot of other coins out there, and some may have higher profitability at a given moment, but most alt coins are doomed to fail, and a lot of them are scams.


There's no scam, just some guys trying to make quick money with them. Sell them like they burn yo hands








I would stick to ltc and the most trustworthy ones like MNC, WDC and DGC.
Then trade for btc as you see fit.

Some day trading background increases your profits nicely too.


----------



## Krusher33

What I would love to do is have 4 cards and each one mining a different coin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the settings are right, only glaring issue is the use of an Nvidia card


I wonder if yours might be a firewall issue? Because it wouldn't have started mining and getting shares if it didn't get a block so you GOT something. Just can't send info back. This is coming from a noob perspective of course.


----------



## Demous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What I would love to do is have 4 cards and each one mining a different coin.


I think you can do this by running 4 instances of cgminer and in everyone choose a different gpu to be used for mining specific coin with -d command and specifying the GPU's number that you want to use for this instance. So if you want to mine litecoin on GPU 0 then you put this in your .bat file -d 0 and mine DGC on GPU 1 then put -d 1 in your bat file etc...


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What I would love to do is have 4 cards and each one mining a different coin.
> I wonder if yours might be a firewall issue? Because it wouldn't have started mining and getting shares if it didn't get a block so you GOT something. Just can't send info back. This is coming from a noob perspective of course.


It's not a problem, probably going to lay off until I have a card that can actually hash.


----------



## Hokies83

Id rather mine bit coins then Lite coins unless Lite coins are 140% profit of BTC there not worth it after fees and transfers and such...

Digital coin and world coin often shoot to 200% profit of Bit coin.. Litecoin will never do that.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demous*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What I would love to do is have 4 cards and each one mining a different coin.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can do this by running 4 instances of cgminer and in everyone choose a different gpu to be used for mining specific coin with -d command and specifying the GPU's number that you want to use for this instance. So if you want to mine litecoin on GPU 0 then you put this in your .bat file -d 0 and mine DGC on GPU 1 then put -d 1 in your bat file etc...
Click to expand...

Let me re-iterate... I want 4 cards to do that.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Id rather mine bit coins then Lite coins unless Lite coins are 140% profit of BTC there not worth it after fees and transfers and such...
> 
> Digital coin and world coin often shoot to 200% profit of Bit coin.. Litecoin will never do that.


The reason I started looking at alt coins is because in a pool of bitcoin miners, I'm only getting .01% of the shares. There are miners with a gazillion hps now and I keep seeing another new one each week and my share % dropping. Example in April I was actually more like .04% and only saw 2 that had a ridiculous amount of hashes. Now there's many more.

I'm tempted to switch to just digital coin. I'm hearing nothing but praises of them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Digital coin is interesting and may have a shot for long term...in term of how the coin was launched, how the devs work on it, and service implementation it's coming along nicely. Also, people seem to support it, specially since it has a built in algorithm to maintain difficulty pegged to close to 100% profitability vs bitcoin, it might shoot up but it won't shoot down so easily.


----------



## Krusher33

If I remember right, when I started in this pool there were only 23 other miners. Now there's 90.

News on front page says FTC is forking again and advising against mining it. What does it mean when a coin forks?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> If I remember right, when I started in this pool there were only 23 other miners. Now there's 90.
> 
> News on front page says FTC is forking again and advising against mining it. What does it mean when a coin forks?


Basically, the system in charge of block updates gets out of sync.

Eg one group stays on block 1, whilst another group starts hashing block 2. It happened to BTC a while back I think.
Quote:


> Yesterday, the Bitcoin network experienced one of the most serious hiccups that we have seen in the past four years. Starting from block 225430, the blockchain literally split into two, with one half of the network adding blocks to one version of the chain, and the other half adding to the other. For the next six hours, there were effectively two Bitcoin networks operating at the same time, each with its own version of the transaction history. The split lasted for 24 blocks or 6 hours, finally resolving itself when one version of the chain conclusively pulled ahead of the other at block 225454, leaving the other chain largely abandoned, with only a small number of miners that are incapable of recognizing what has now become the main chain still mining it, while the bulk of the network quickly returned to normal.


----------



## Demous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Let me re-iterate... I want 4 cards to do that.


LOL I thought you had 4 cards and wanted to do that







well I'd love to get 4 cards more but I can't find any in stock here in Egypt.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> If I remember right, when I started in this pool there were only 23 other miners. Now there's 90.
> 
> News on front page says FTC is forking again and advising against mining it. What does it mean when a coin forks?
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, the system in charge of block updates gets out of sync.
> 
> Eg one group stays on block 1, whilst another group starts hashing block 2. It happened to BTC a while back I think.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, the Bitcoin network experienced one of the most serious hiccups that we have seen in the past four years. Starting from block 225430, the blockchain literally split into two, with one half of the network adding blocks to one version of the chain, and the other half adding to the other. For the next six hours, there were effectively two Bitcoin networks operating at the same time, each with its own version of the transaction history. The split lasted for 24 blocks or 6 hours, finally resolving itself when one version of the chain conclusively pulled ahead of the other at block 225454, leaving the other chain largely abandoned, with only a small number of miners that are incapable of recognizing what has now become the main chain still mining it, while the bulk of the network quickly returned to normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh so it's only a temporary?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Well I tried 910/1600 and it dropped to 485 average. Now I'm trying 1200/1700 and getting 600.
> 
> 
> 
> Can your card do over 1700mhz mem? Try to get the maximum mem clock that is stable and then multiply that by 0.6...that should be your core value.
> You also have to play with thread concurrency values to get best efficiency.
> Start with 8192, and work your way up in 256 increments till cgminer crashes. Then go back a notch and see if hash rate is worse than the notch below that. If it is go down yet another 256 notch.
> You have to remove --shaders if you're using that value too.
Click to expand...

What I'm seeing at each increments is 1st one would be 630 khps, then next 256 increment would be 640 khps, then next increment would bet 630 khps, then 640, then 630, etc. Is that pretty typical?

I haven't ever used --shaders.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Seems like you maxed your card out...try the lowest TC value that gives you 640kh/s and voila. Just watch the amount of stale shares, they should be below 5% of your total accepted shares.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I use 24000 thread concurrency on all of my 6950s and 7950s, seems to produce best results. My 5000 series cards don't have enough VRAM for this so I use 8192 or 12000 for them.
> 
> To use concurrences this high, you may need to modify the registry/environment variables by adding these values:
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]
> "GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS"="1"


Is this one for mult-gpu? I don't have this one is why I asked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Seems like you maxed your card out...try the lowest TC value that gives you 640kh/s and voila. Just watch the amount of stale shares, they should be below 5% of your total accepted shares.


Yeah each time I don't get a reject till I hit about 1000 shares.

I thought 7970's should hit 700 kh/s?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Oh so it's only a temporary?
> What I'm seeing at each increments is 1st one would be 630 khps, then next 256 increment would be 640 khps, then next increment would bet 630 khps, then 640, then 630, etc. Is that pretty typical?


Temporary yes. Effort wasted - yes.
You can't tell which fork the people in charge of FTC will choose. If you mine on Fork2 and the devs choose to continue with Fork1, there goes all that time. It's the reason why people are saying wait until it gets sorted out.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Oh so it's only a temporary?
> What I'm seeing at each increments is 1st one would be 630 khps, then next 256 increment would be 640 khps, then next increment would bet 630 khps, then 640, then 630, etc. Is that pretty typical?
> 
> 
> 
> Temporary yes. Effort wasted - yes.
> You can't tell which fork the people in charge of FTC will choose. If you mine on Fork2 and the devs choose to continue with Fork1, there goes all that time. It's the reason why people are saying wait until it gets sorted out.
Click to expand...

Oh ok. I changed out all my FTC's for BTC's in BTC-e. Market is rising for them there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is this one for mult-gpu? I don't have this one is why I asked.
> Yeah each time I don't get a reject till I hit about 1000 shares.
> 
> I thought 7970's should hit 700 kh/s?


Not all do 700kh/s, some do 800kh/s, some won't go over 550kh/s.
That's why the 7950s are better value for mining, costing less and always doing over 550kh/s, and up to 750kh/s with some luck and wc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Oh ok. I changed out all my FTC's for BTC's in BTC-e. Market is rising for them there.


Good move, you gotta stay alert with alts, and trade when appropriate. You can play some day trading if you learn how to...I do from time to time and normally increase my mining profits by 10-25%


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Oh ok. I changed out all my FTC's for BTC's in BTC-e. Market is rising for them there.


----------



## Xylene

Whats the most profitable right now? I just set up a dual 6870 rig and want to start mining.

Edit: I registered and I am trying to mine LTC on this pool and it never starts. 50btc works fine so I know it's not my client.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Whats the most profitable right now? I just set up a dual 6870 rig and want to start mining.
> 
> Edit: I registered and I am trying to mine LTC on this pool and it never starts. 50btc works fine so I know it's not my client.


Refer to the Club thread's op. You should find links to the profitability calcs and guides there.


----------



## Mygaffer

The best way to make your money from your AMD gpu is to pimp it out on the 3d rendering street corner.
"Hey baby, want your polygons rendered?"
"How much for full AA"
"That's gonna cost ya baby, but I can handle it, just put me in your x16 slot"


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> The best way to make your money from your AMD gpu is to pimp it out on the 3d rendering street corner.
> "Hey baby, want your polygons rendered?"
> "How much for full AA"
> "That's gonna cost ya baby, but I can handle it, just put me in your x16 slot"


----------



## Niexist

This is AWESOME!! I'm so glad we can finally talk about bitcoin on OCN. I've been feeling really bad about bitcoin mining this last week, because my profits have just went to crap on my 2 7970's. I'm a gamer for the most part, but when I'm at sleep/work I'm mining. I hit around 1450 mh/s with scrypt, or SHA256. I'll definetely be joining your pool I just need to figure out what my clocks should be for scrypt mining.

Thanks!!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Sun Jun 09 FTC removed again. Might be dead this time.


Does this mean they're dropping it from the multipool?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> There's no scam, just some guys trying to make quick money with them.


When a coin developer makes a buggy knock of of BTC or LTC, premines a pile of coins, then pumps and dumps...it's a scam.

Not all alt coins are scams, but some are, and enough of the rest are simply ill conceived enough for me to be very hesitant about most new cryptos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is this one for mult-gpu? I don't have this one is why I asked.


Yes. I'm not positive it's still needed, but it doesn't hurt anything, so I leave it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I thought 7970's should hit 700 kh/s?


His intensity is too low.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the settings are right, only glaring issue is the use of an Nvidia card


If you want to get some extra MH/s out of that card add the "-v -w -128" extra flag, and it should get 15MH/s or so more I'm guessing.


----------



## Krusher33

In multipool, if I want to mine only a specific coin, I just change the port accordingly?

*Coin*
*Port*
Litecoin (LTC):
stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3334
Terracoin (TRC):
stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3333
FeatherCoin (FTC):
stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3337
Mincoin (MNC):
stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3339
WorldCoin (WDC):
stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3342
DigitalCoin (DGC):
stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3343


----------



## Demous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> In multipool, if I want to mine only a specific coin, I just change the port accordingly?
> 
> *Coin*
> *Port*
> Litecoin (LTC):
> stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3334
> Terracoin (TRC):
> stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3333
> FeatherCoin (FTC):
> stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3337
> Mincoin (MNC):
> stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3339
> WorldCoin (WDC):
> stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3342
> DigitalCoin (DGC):
> stratum+tcp://multipool.in:3343


Yep


----------



## smex

Thank you for sharing this..

Any idea where this whole calculating power is used on? I believe the fact that you mine coins is just one side of the medal.
You get data packages and generate new data to send it to the source.. and get rewarded by coins.. but who needs that
data and what is it used for?! Any ideas?

Ty..


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Thank you for sharing this..
> 
> Any idea where this whole calculating power is used on? I believe the fact that you mine coins is just one side of the medal.
> You get data packages and generate new data to send it to the source.. and get rewarded by coins.. but who needs that
> data and what is it used for?! Any ideas?
> 
> Ty..


No data. It's more of a peer to peer encryption process for cryptocoins transactions.

I learned quite a bit watching this series to get a pretty good understanding of it: https://www.khanacademy.org/science/core-finance/money-and-banking/bitcoin/v/bitcoin-what-is-it


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Thank you for sharing this..
> 
> Any idea where this whole calculating power is used on? I believe the fact that you mine coins is just one side of the medal.
> You get data packages and generate new data to send it to the source.. and get rewarded by coins.. but who needs that
> data and what is it used for?! Any ideas?
> 
> Ty..


Watch the Videos in the main thread


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Watch the Videos in the main thread


ty..


----------



## Krusher33

I'm trying to switch to a different port to mine a different coin. I've changed it in my config file, changed it in my .bat file, and even tried switching to a different one within the pool menu in cgminer. Yet it's staying with the port I was on. Is it finishing a block before it actually switches or something?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm trying to switch to a different port to mine a different coin. I've changed it in my config file, changed it in my .bat file, and even tried switching to a different one within the pool menu in cgminer. Yet it's staying with the port I was on. Is it finishing a block before it actually switches or something?


Have you tried restarting the miner? I can't remember if the port will actually change if you ask cgminer to restart itself, you might need to kill it and restart it with the new batch file.


----------



## Krusher33

Sorry, I was being to brief with what I did.

Here's what I've done:


Changed the port # in config file. Restarted cgminer. Still on older port.
Went to pool menu, tried switching to the new port added. Still stayed on older port.
Closed cgminer. Changed the port # in the .bat file. Restarted. It's still on the older port.
In the pool menu, it's saying something like

0: Alive with older port
1: dead with the port I want to switch to
2: dead with the back up port #


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sorry, I was being to brief with what I did.
> 
> Here's what I've done:
> 
> 
> Changed the port # in config file. Restarted cgminer. Still on older port.
> Went to pool menu, tried switching to the new port added. Still stayed on older port.
> Closed cgminer. Changed the port # in the .bat file. Restarted. It's still on the older port.
> In the pool menu, it's saying something like
> 
> 0: Alive with older port
> 1: dead with the port I want to switch to
> 2: dead with the back up port #


Erase .bin files when changing settings. You're welcome


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## Niexist

Hey guys, this is my first attempt at non-bitcoin mining, which I was doing through bitminter which is pretty much the most newb friendly in existance. So I've never done scrypt before. I'm using CGminer, and logging in fine, I'm getting the same 1440kh/s I normally get while bitcoin mining, but I don't see where my proof of works are, and I can't really tell which currency I'm mining. Normally I use proof of works as a way to gauge how much bitcoins I'll be making.

Also since this pool is PPLNS (think that's the right acronym?) which is the same as my previous pool, where can I see the lengths of shifts, and are we using last 10 shifts?

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> Hey guys, this is my first attempt at non-bitcoin mining, which I was doing through bitminter which is pretty much the most newb friendly in existance. So I've never done scrypt before. I'm using CGminer, and logging in fine, I'm getting the same 1440kh/s I normally get while bitcoin mining, but I don't see where my proof of works are, and I can't really tell which currency I'm mining. Normally I use proof of works as a way to gauge how much bitcoins I'll be making.
> 
> Also since this pool is PPLNS (think that's the right acronym?) which is the same as my previous pool, where can I see the lengths of shifts, and are we using last 10 shifts?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Chris


Head to the bitcoin/litecoin club thread for some detailed guides. I just posted a useful resource for determining your ideal core and mem speeds.
You must be missing the --scrypt variable in cgminer (if you are using that program...bitminter miner won't work for scrypt, nor the regular guiminer...)


----------



## Krusher33

What the heck is up with all these 13 Khps?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What the heck is up with all these 13 Khps?
> 
> [Image]


CPU mining?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Botnet?

Sounds like it...hate those guys stealing cpu cycles.


----------



## Krusher33

SMH...

I'm getting really frustrated with the use of bots. As a day trader, I'm seeing people using bots to drive down the market for the alt coins using microtransactions.


----------



## ivanlabrie

yup, fight fire with fire man...we gotta learn how to make one or just buy one.


----------



## Krusher33

It just drives me nuts that the bots only objective seems to be to just drive the market down.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It just drives me nuts that the bots only objective seems to be to just drive the market down.


Not really, their objective is to buy low and sell high and react when someone starts a big dump to cut losses.


----------



## Krusher33

What I've been seeing is a bunch of consecutive sell orders for just .01 BTC each. And then someone will put a REAL sell order, the bunch of .01 BTC sell orders would delete and then go consecutive lower than the REAL sell order. And then the whole thing starts all over again when someone puts in another lower sell order. They'd buy some of those real sell orders, but they never bring the market back up. They just keep working at going lower, and lower, and lower.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What I've been seeing is a bunch of consecutive sell orders for just .01 BTC each. And then someone will put a REAL sell order, the bunch of .01 BTC sell orders would delete and then go consecutive lower than the REAL sell order. And then the whole thing starts all over again when someone puts in another lower sell order. They'd buy some of those real sell orders, but they never bring the market back up. They just keep working at going lower, and lower, and lower.


Yeah, bots do those sorts of things to get cheaper coin, that's all. Just don't sell into them like a dumbass (like most miners do sadly)


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I kept having a "no, what are you doing? no, stahp!" moments.


----------



## dr.evil

there a guide to this?? and if i am from venezuela how i can get money from this?? thx


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Could I have some help setting up my batch file for CGMiner?

Here's what I have and it doesn't want to load up:

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:7777 -u ShakespearesSword.1 -p x -I 13 -v 1 -w 256


----------



## nz3777

Ok lets say u mine 24 hrs a day with 2 gpus how much money can you make? Please explain in dollars because I don't understand any of this lol


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Depends on the GPU mate, if you have two decent 7950s you can earn $100 a month, but then you need to take electricity costs into account. 6970s tend to hash around the same rate as a 7950.


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> Depends on the GPU mate, if you have two decent 7950s you can earn $100 a month, but then you need to take electricity costs into account. 6970s tend to hash around the same rate as a 7950.


and how i can save those $ if i am not from usa ??


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

They are not USD in the least, you earn decentralized digital currency that can be exchanged for your local currency or spent online for various products.


----------



## nz3777

$100 dollars a month? To run them 24/7? Sorry but that's not even worth the time-at least not to me it isn't but thank you for the breakdown lol.I thought you can make a coupl hundred a month then it might be worth it to risk running your gpu for that amount of time but if I cant even cover the cost of my gpu why risk it? The benafits don't outweigh the rewrds on this one


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> $100 dollars a month? To run them 24/7? Sorry but that's not even worth the time-at least not to me it isn't but thank you for the breakdown lol.I thought you can make a coupl hundred a month then it might be worth it to risk running your gpu for that amount of time but if I cant even cover the cost of my gpu why risk it? The benafits don't outweigh the rewrds on this one


To really make a great deal of money, you need to spend a great deal of money. If you go into something like this looking to win big, turn back now. It's going to be a hobby at best for me. I'll win some and I'll lose some, but I'll have fun along the way.


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> They are not USD in the least, you earn decentralized digital currency that can be exchanged for your local currency or spent online for various products.


there any form of guide to noobs?? and what places i can spent for products??


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> there any form of guide to noobs?? and what places i can spent for products??


Here's the general info thread, Hokies is a really knowledgeable guy. http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> Could I have some help setting up my batch file for CGMiner?
> 
> Here's what I have and it doesn't want to load up:
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:7777 -u ShakespearesSword.1 -p x -I 13 -v 1 -w 256


The batchfile is in the same folder as the cgminer.exe?

Oh hey, it should be stratum_tcp, not stratum+tcp I think.


----------



## nz3777

Yeah you got a point agreed! .... I was just wondering what all the fuss was all about,thanks again:thumb:


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The batchfile is in the same folder as the cgminer.exe?
> 
> Oh hey, it should be stratum_tcp, not stratum+tcp I think.


That worked, but is the pool down?

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/multipool.in says it is down


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, doesn't seem to be loading up for me either.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

So right now after loading the batch, CGMiner fails to respond and self-quits. :/ Confusing if I do say so myself.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> there any form of guide to noobs?? and what places i can spent for products??


Google bitcoin venezuela and you'll find lots of good stuff...I got a friend from Venezuela into mining but he lives in Argentina too.
It's very very profitable for us guys with a high black market dollar price, and severe restrictions foreign currency wise.
Head to the general bitcoin litecoin digitalcoin thread...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The batchfile is in the same folder as the cgminer.exe?
> 
> Oh hey, it should be stratum_tcp, not stratum+tcp I think.


stratum+tcp://
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> So right now after loading the batch, CGMiner fails to respond and self-quits. :/ Confusing if I do say so myself.


Erase the scryptblablabla.bin files...then retry. If it fails, try cat 12.8 (uninstall current drivers, reboot in safe mode and use amd cleanup utility, then reboot and install 12.8 WITHOUT catalyst control center)
Takes 5 min with an ssd...


----------



## Krusher33

I think it's just he webpage down because it appears to be hashing still for me.

Mine self quit when I first started and it had to do with my credentials being 1 letter off. Double check yours. After website is back up of course.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The batchfile is in the same folder as the cgminer.exe?
> 
> Oh hey, it should be stratum_tcp, not stratum+tcp I think.
> 
> 
> 
> stratum+tcp://
Click to expand...

Mine is stratum_tcp://


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Why does multipool tell me that I am only hashing 17KH/s when I am clearly doing much more?


----------



## Krusher33

Have you got a lot of rejects or something?


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

2% rejects.


----------



## Hokies83

It does that...

Multi pool is back up!


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Hokies, how long on average should it be until I see my first payout?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> Hokies, how long on average should it be until I see my first payout?


You can transfer funds to your wallet when ever u want then go to an exchange and do what u want with it.

Me I'd hold till a spike and atleast be able to come out 0.25 btc which is 25$


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

I'm wondering when a block will be found and how long it will take me to paid out from that honestly. Probably later seeing as I probably jumped on a few late blocks right?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> I'm wondering when a block will be found and how long it will take me to paid out from that honestly. Probably later seeing as I probably jumped on a few late blocks right?


Not sure FTC/WDC/MNC/DGC blocks come quick.. not a big deal..

BTC however u can mine one block with a pool for over 8 hrs......


----------



## Krusher33

It's pretty quick actually. You can adjust what threshold you want for it to auto-pay to your wallet. I have mine set to 1 each coin. They pay every 30 minutes (I think?). If not, on the hour.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It's pretty quick actually. You can adjust what threshold you want for it to auto-pay to your wallet. I have mine set to 1 each coin. They pay every 30 minutes (I think?). If not, on the hour.


That's odd because I have been running for nearly 6 hours and I have yet to see anything as a balance


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> That's odd because I have been running for nearly 6 hours and I have yet to see anything as a balance


Do you mean your wallet or the one on the pool?

One of the pools I was at for DGC went 3hrs without a block discovery, and it has 15-20MH/s.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

The one on the pool.

Having trouble with the APP SDK too. I just tried to unistall/reinstall all drivers like Ivan suggested earlier and now it fails to install the SDK every time. Bad first day for me I suppose. Fixed it, but CGMiner still crashes Ivan









I'm convince my batch file is killing CGMiner. If I were to use the EXE it works perfectly, but I can configure it like the batch. Again I will post what I have in there. It is named start.bat, that shouldn't be a problem right?
Quote:


> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:7777 -u Username.1 -p x -I 13 -v 1 -w 256


Seems like the --scrypt is messing it all up.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> The one on the pool.
> 
> Having trouble with the APP SDK too. I just tried to unistall/reinstall all drivers like Ivan suggested earlier and now it fails to install the SDK every time. Bad first day for me I suppose. Fixed it, but CGMiner still crashes Ivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm convince my batch file is killing CGMiner. If I were to use the EXE it works perfectly, but I can configure it like the batch. Again I will post what I have in there. It is named start.bat, that shouldn't be a problem right?
> Seems like the --scrypt is messing it all up.


You can configure it while it's running default values, and then save a .conf file from cgminer itself.
I wouldn't reccomend it though, just borrow a conf file and modify as you see fit.
I reccomend cgwatcher, and maybe try bfgminer?


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can configure it while it's running default values, and then save a .conf file from cgminer itself.
> I wouldn't reccomend it though, just borrow a conf file and modify as you see fit.
> I reccomend cgwatcher, and maybe try bfgminer?


I'm going to try to go to older drivers and see if that makes happy days. Otherwise I will try what you suggested.

Edit:

I'm going to need a tutorial here :/ CGMiner is killing me and I really ought to sleep. So much for earning coins on my first day.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> I'm going to try to go to older drivers and see if that makes happy days. Otherwise I will try what you suggested.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I'm going to need a tutorial here :/ CGMiner is killing me and I really ought to sleep. So much for earning coins on my first day.


Check under lite coins in the main thread alot of CG miner info there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> I'm going to try to go to older drivers and see if that makes happy days. Otherwise I will try what you suggested.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I'm going to need a tutorial here :/ CGMiner is killing me and I really ought to sleep. So much for earning coins on my first day.


If you want some instant feedback add me on skype or steam. (username is rather obvious)


----------



## Krusher33

Like Ivan said earlier, you have to delete the .bin files each time you make changes.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Which bin file mate, there are none.

Edit: Okay installed beta drivers without SDK, Scrypt is now working. Happy days.

Shares are showing up on Multipool and everything









Only dilemma is my sub 400Mh/s. Any flag suggestions?


----------



## Krusher33

Bin file is in same folder as cgminer and is usually is titled "scrypt130511Tahitiglg2tc8704w256l4" or something similar depending on the flags.

400 is quite low. What are your clocks at now? What's the highest memory speed you can get?

And just do -I 13 untill you figure out your best clocks, then worry about the flags.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Bin file is in same folder as cgminer and is usually is titled "scrypt130511Tahitiglg2tc8704w256l4" or something similar depending on the flags.
> 
> 400 is quite low. What are your clocks at now? What's the highest memory speed you can get?
> 
> And just do -I 13 untill you figure out your best clocks, then worry about the flags.


1000/1250 would be my clocks. I'm surprised at that because Newegg said 900/1250.

Oh sorry it's about 330Kh/s not Mh/s, something must still be wrong here.


----------



## Krusher33

Do you have a 7950 or 70?

How high can you push your memory to?


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

7950, haven't even tried pushing the memory yet, supposed to be Hynix so hopefully pretty high. I'm just wondering why I'm not getting the same hashrate as other people do at stock.

Feels like it is the intensity that is causing hashrate to be low.


----------



## Krusher33

They're tweaked and you haven't yet. Find your highest memory clock. Ivan will tell you what % the core clock should be on the 7950 card because supposed they're different than 7970's.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

I suppose I'll figure it out soon enough. Until then, I'm keeping this bad boy hashing. Thanks


----------



## Krusher33

In other news, I had trouble getting multipool.in page to load at work last week. I was thinking maybe IT was blocking the page or something. Then it happened at home...

I cleared my browser's cache and all is ok now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Bin file is in same folder as cgminer and is usually is titled "scrypt130511Tahitiglg2tc8704w256l4" or something similar depending on the flags.
> 
> 400 is quite low. What are your clocks at now? What's the highest memory speed you can get?
> 
> And just do -I 13 untill you figure out your best clocks, then worry about the flags.


+1

Delete all the .bin files inside cgminer's folder.
Also, do you have the --scrypt flag there? You should be getting KH/s and not mh/s...

Then try these:

-g 1 -v 1 --lookup-gap 2 --intensity 13 --gpu-engine 900 --gpu-memclock 1500 --shaders 1792 --auto-fan --temp-target 70

Start cgminer, then hit G, then C, and lastly hit M to change memory clocks. Go up in 25mhz increments till it crashes or you get HW.
After finding the max stable memory clock, proceed to find the ideal core to mem ratio.

Eliminate the .bin file again.

So, say you hit 1700mhz mem, then just hit G, C, and E to change core clock. Start at 850 and work your way up in 10mhz increments till hash rate stops increasing or drops. Then go back down in 5mhz till you find a spot where hash rate pops noticeably higher. You should find an approximate area and then find the exact freq changing 1mhz at a time, up and down till hash rate is REALLY stable and you get lots of wu:xx/m and U/m as well as little to no R, GF and RF.

Go back to cgminer's folder and look for the scryptblabla.bin file. There should be a TC24000 or so value. Write it down and replace --shaders 1792 with --thread-concurrency "said value".

Last step is to find the max intensity cgminer can run at, which is easy too. Just start cgminer again after setting a fixed thread concurrency and hit G, I and try to get to 19 or 20.
The pc will be impossible to use while mining, if you want to mine and browse or whatever use d as intensity value.
That should be it.
Good luck!

After you do that


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> +1
> 
> Delete all the .bin files inside cgminer's folder.
> Also, do you have the --scrypt flag there? You should be getting KH/s and not mh/s...
> 
> Then try these:
> 
> -g 1 -v 1 --lookup-gap 2 --intensity 13 --gpu-engine 900 --gpu-memclock 1500 --shaders 1792 --auto-fan --temp-target 70
> 
> Start cgminer, then hit G, then C, and lastly hit M to change memory clocks. Go up in 25mhz increments till it crashes or you get HW.
> After finding the max stable memory clock, proceed to find the ideal core to mem ratio.
> 
> Eliminate the .bin file again.
> 
> So, say you hit 1700mhz mem, then just hit G, C, and E to change core clock. Start at 850 and work your way up in 10mhz increments till hash rate stops increasing or drops. Then go back down in 5mhz till you find a spot where hash rate pops noticeably higher. You should find an approximate area and then find the exact freq changing 1mhz at a time, up and down till hash rate is REALLY stable and you get lots of wu:xx/m and U/m as well as little to no R, GF and RF.
> 
> Go back to cgminer's folder and look for the scryptblabla.bin file. There should be a TC24000 or so value. Write it down and replace --shaders 1792 with --thread-concurrency "said value".
> 
> Last step is to find the max intensity cgminer can run at, which is easy too. Just start cgminer again after setting a fixed thread concurrency and hit G, I and try to get to 19 or 20.
> The pc will be impossible to use while mining, if you want to mine and browse or whatever use d as intensity value.
> That should be it.
> Good luck!
> 
> After you do that


Only thing I'm having troubles with is the custom flags you are giving me. CGMiner refuses to start with all of those.


----------



## Krusher33

Did you delete the bin file first?


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Yep, it just doesn't like all the flags.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> Yep, it just doesn't like all the flags.


what cgminer version? erase that and get the latest one HERE

Head to the main btc club thread btw.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> what cgminer version? erase that and get the latest one HERE
> 
> Head to the main btc club thread btw.


404 not found on that dl


----------



## ivanlabrie

Odd, it's working for me.

Google cgminer ckolivas, and go to the bitcointalk thread for links.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Odd, it's working for me.
> 
> Google cgminer ckolivas, and go to the bitcointalk thread for links.


I got it to work but now it seems I can't get mincoin wallet..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> I got it to work but now it seems I can't get mincoin wallet..


Use mcxnow as a wallet...


----------



## Sunreeper

Really confused on how this works would appreciate a guide or something I guess I'll just follow a bitcoin guide but supplanting this for the time being


----------



## Captain1337

How much money do you make from an AMD GPU?


----------



## Demous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain1337*
> 
> How much money do you make from an AMD GPU?


It depends on your hashrate. Use this to calculate your earnings http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency put your hashrate in and it'll give you an estimate of how much money you'd make depends on the coin you mine.


----------



## OwnedINC

Not really sure what the point of this is...
Mining a coin when it's most profitable only matters if you're selling it right then and there


----------



## Sunreeper

I am so confused how do I use my wallet I'm trying to follow this bitcoin guide to try to set this up lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Head to the main club thread...lotsa guides and support there.

First thing is, you don't mine bitcoins. Mine litecoins and save till they are valued higher, or mine digital coins. Go read more there.


----------



## Niexist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Not really sure what the point of this is...
> Mining a coin when it's most profitable only matters if you're selling it right then and there


The point is to mine a profitable coin that you don't believe has long-term stability, and sell it for a more stable coin while it is at a higher value. For instance feathercoin has been at 175-190% of profitability of bitcoin for the past 24 hours. So I mine as many feathercoins as possible, selling them as I get them for bitcoin in order to stabilize my profits.

This is a great pool, but where do you guys trade your worldcoin, and minicoin? I've been using vircurex, and BTC-E neither of which have trading for these two crypto's.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> The point is to mine a profitable coin that you don't believe has long-term stability, and sell it for a more stable coin while it is at a higher value. For instance feathercoin has been at 175-190% of profitability of bitcoin for the past 24 hours. So I mine as many feathercoins as possible, selling them as I get them for bitcoin in order to stabilize my profits.
> 
> This is a great pool, but where do you guys trade your worldcoin, and minicoin? I've been using vircurex, and BTC-E neither of which have trading for these two crypto's.


mcxnow.com


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Head to the main club thread.I'mlotsa guides and support there.
> 
> First thing is, you don't mine bitcoins. Mine litecoins and save till they are valued higher, or mine digital coins. Go read more there.


Thanks I actually think I got this pool set up correctly but I'm having some trouble with my wallet or even how its supposed to work. Was mining ftc last night but I don't think I got a single one







i was at around 1.1 ghash for both cards, which is not as good as I wanted it but good enough I was using guiminer. So the way I see it im supposed to mine these alt coins and keep them until their a lot more profitable than bitcoins im then supposed to convert them to bitcoin and then convert bitcoin to money correct?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Thanks I actually think I got this pool set up correctly but I'm having some trouble with my wallet or even how its supposed to work. Was mining ftc last night but I don't think I got a single one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was at around 1.1 ghash for both cards, which is not as good as I wanted it but good enough I was using guiminer. So the way I see it im supposed to mine these alt coins and keep them until their a lot more profitable than bitcoins im then supposed to convert them to bitcoin and then convert bitcoin to money correct?


Pick a couple of alt coins or just mine litecoin and save them till LTC goes way up in price...You'd need to do some research on day trading and such before deciding to do some actual trading between coins for profit, and get to know more about each coin.

I'd reccomend mining at multipool for a while, and sell the coins for bitcoin instantly at the different exchange sites.
Anyway, I don't do that anymore, and just focus on litecoin and digital coin, but do your own research to decide what to mine and wether to sell for btc or not, or how to cash out.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> The point is to mine a profitable coin that you don't believe has long-term stability, and sell it for a more stable coin while it is at a higher value. For instance feathercoin has been at 175-190% of profitability of bitcoin for the past 24 hours. So I mine as many feathercoins as possible, selling them as I get them for bitcoin in order to stabilize my profits.
> 
> This is a great pool, but where do you guys trade your worldcoin, and minicoin? I've been using vircurex, and BTC-E neither of which have trading for these two crypto's.


But if you're not selling it immediately after acquiring it's largely pointless...


----------



## Niexist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flound1129*
> 
> You took advantage of a situation where there was a price difference between the exchange rate on an auction site (Bitmit) and the prevailing price of BTC at the time in order to make money. Call it what you want, scamming, taking advantage, acting unscrupulously. I don't care.
> 
> You are calling me a scammer for abiding by the terms set forth in my auction. I think I've shown convincingly enough that you've lied over and over again, so I'll end the conversation here and let people make up their own minds.
> 
> I sent your whopping .359 LTC to your address on file several hours ago, txid is 1e4c8a6436ca70639921c604a2708c5cfdf6d9384cbbc47b6d6d35639f215f04. Don't spend it all in once place. If you post the rest of your addresses here I'll be happy to send over your other funds and provide txid's. Good riddance and don't come back.


Once again, a flat out lie. I never took advantages of differences in exchanges or any nonsense like he's claiming. I sold when it was 260 according to preev, bitmit, and BTC-E.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Please keep in mind any transactions taking place outside of Overclock.net are not appropriate for discussion here as well as discussing personally owned mining pools.


----------



## flound1129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Please keep in mind any transactions taking place outside of Overclock.net are not appropriate for discussion here as well as discussing personally owned mining pools.


I apologize for the offtopic posts, I only came here to defend myself from scam accusations.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flound1129*
> 
> I apologize for the offtopic posts, I only came here to defend myself from scam accusations.


No Need to man ive used Multi pool for awhile now.

And it is 100% Legit.

And just about the Best pool going on Right now for Gpu miners.

I suggest it to anybody looking to mine with Gpu's.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flound1129*
> 
> I apologize for the offtopic posts, I only came here to defend myself from scam accusations.


Oh hey you're the guy who runs multipool, that's neat.

I use it on all my miners, to mine LTC.

I don't like that it sometimes takes 12 hours to process a block though, it right now my account says I've submitted 1.4million shares.  I don't think that's correct but I'm not going to complain lol.


----------



## flound1129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Oh hey you're the guy who runs multipool, that's neat.
> 
> I use it on all my miners, to mine LTC.
> 
> I don't like that it sometimes takes 12 hours to process a block though, it right now my account says I've submitted 1.4million shares.  I don't think that's correct but I'm not going to complain lol.


Yeah, when the multiport is not on LTC, sometimes we have really bad luck. When the multiport is mining LTC though we are in the top 10 LTC pools and find blocks pretty regularly.

Your share counts have increased because I have started displaying shares as equivalent difficulty 1 shares, in order to make an apples-to-apples comparison with other miners. If you're submitting difficulty 32 shares and another miner is submitting difficulty 256 shares, you can't directly compare the share counts. But if I multiply all of your shares by 32 and multiply the other miner's shares by 256 and print the total, then it's apples to apples.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Sweet, I'll have to check this out tonight.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Hopefully I'm doing this right, but there is no recorded activity for my Login. Anyone know how long it takes to show up?
I'm using my Login/Password for the cgminer script or is it suppose to be the worker and password?


----------



## Krusher33

The username in the cgminer bat file should be the worker and its password. Not your username/password for the site. If I understand your question right?


----------



## flound1129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The username in the cgminer bat file should be the worker and its password. Not your username/password for the site. If I understand your question right?


That's correct you should be using the worker name and password, and the stats are smoothed by a 10 minute average so they won't be accurate for at least 10-15 minutes.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The username in the cgminer bat file should be the worker and its password. Not your username/password for the site. If I understand your question right?


Great thanks. I tried the worker and pass before but it would crash, because I think I had the script wrong. Now it is working fine.
It's funny that it would run fine using my site name and password, but the k/hash was really low ~400.
Now it's chugging away at ~650 with the proper settings lol.


----------



## ComputerRestore

I'm having a bit of an issue. I have the miner up and running great, but every time I come home, it's disconnected or has stopped.

Here's my script:
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:7777 -u myinfo -p mypass -g 1 -v 1 --intensity 15 --thread-concurrency 256l4

Is there a reason it disconnects, and if this is normal, is there a way to make it reconnect on it's own?

Edited: I'm running my card at stock settings at it sits around 72C (925Core/1375Mem) 7970 @ 600Kh/s


----------



## Hokies83

The pool address changed check on main page.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> The pool address changed check on main page.


Thanks, found that on the login. All updated now. Also running CGWatcher now too.
Is it normal to see "Stratum Connection to pool interrupted" a lot?


----------



## flound1129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks, found that on the login. All updated now. Also running CGWatcher now too.
> Is it normal to see "Stratum Connection to pool interrupted" a lot?


We had a lot of issues yesterday, they have been taken care of and you should no longer see that error.

Your connection should only be interrupted when the pool switches to a different coin.


----------



## 8MlTsCl1

I don't understand why this is not working...
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multipool.in:7777 -u username.1 -p x

[2013-07-15 23:34:22] Started cgminer 3.3.1

[2013-07-15 23:34:22] Started cgminer 3.3.1
[2013-07-15 23:34:22] Probing for an alive pool
[2013-07-15 23:34:23] Pool 0 difficulty changed to 32
[2013-07-15 23:34:23] pool 0 JSON stratum auth failed: (null)


----------



## 8MlTsCl1

Ok, I have it working now. One question... How come when I mine Bitcoins on BitMinter with cgminer, it runs at about 800Mh/s, but for this multipool, I am only doing about 41Kh/s on my two 6970 GPU's? That doesn't seem right to me... Why & how?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8MlTsCl1*
> 
> Ok, I have it working now. One question... How come when I mine Bitcoins on BitMinter with cgminer, it runs at about 800Mh/s, but for this multipool, I am only doing about 41Kh/s on my two 6970 GPU's? That doesn't seem right to me... Why & how?


What's your GPU and GPU-Mem clock?

The coins multipool uses are based off scrypt, which has an optimal ratio between GPU and Mem clock.


----------



## 8MlTsCl1

I'm running two Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 @ 925/1425 20%


----------



## flound1129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8MlTsCl1*
> 
> Ok, I have it working now. One question... How come when I mine Bitcoins on BitMinter with cgminer, it runs at about 800Mh/s, but for this multipool, I am only doing about 41Kh/s on my two 6970 GPU's? That doesn't seem right to me... Why & how?


Try putting back the -I 13 and see what your hashrate is.


----------



## bluestang

Good, some 6970 talk as I'm getting 2 in tomorrow!

Should -g be 1 or 2 for the 6970's?

Set them up like a 7970?


----------



## flound1129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestang*
> 
> Good, some 6970 talk as I'm getting 2 in tomorrow!
> 
> Should -g be 1 or 2 for the 6970's?
> 
> Set them up like a 7970?


The best resource for setting up AMD cards to mine scrypt is here:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=117221.0


----------



## ryan55000

can someone explain to me or tell me where to go to learn how to use this


----------



## Darklyric

This is a good source of info http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/1650


----------

